# Home needed for Alaskan Malamute



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

No, not Maya 










If you can't read the font it says;

About Xiaofu (means blessing)

-Alaskan Malamute (He's a large dog weight around 40kg)-
Kennel club registered, Black and White colour
-4 years old male (not been castrated, born May 2008)
-Microchipped
-With up to date vaccinations
-House trained/house broken
-Temperment; 
Xiaofu is passionate, loyal to owner, easy to walk (doesn't pull much), gets on well with people and dogs (once he gets to know them), good traveling in the car. Could be aggressive to unwelcomed stroke by stranger / Excessive barking by random dogs passing by him
-Rehoming reason; 
Owner can not afford to take dog overseas with him.
Xiaofu is now located in leeds.

Ideal for good people & good home which;

-Can commit to the dog for the rest of his life
-Can provide the dog with loads of love & patience
-Has sufficient space for an Alaskan malamute
-Has strength and ability to control an Alaskan malamute
-Has a family member working from home
-Without children 
-Without other dogs or pets (probably ok with other dogs though)
-Take dog ownership seriously, willing to provide time and effort to ensure up keeping of the dog, which includes (but not limited to) walking him at least daily, keeping up to date vaccination, providing flea and worm treatment regularly, brushing & grooming him appropriately, taking him to the vet when necessary, feeding appropriately, providing basic training etc.

FREE TO GOOD HOME
(Subject to home check carried out)

Contact: Anson 07733 058 479 (Call 10am-10pm, Text anytime)


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

What a cracking dog and he looks like a great big softie, I would love him, dont think the Kobster would be impressed though, he loves his girls but I cant imagine him living with a male of his own type.

Bit worrying he is un neutered though I hope they are going to do checks, he would probabably safer if it was assisted by Mal rescue.

Wonder if its worth suggesting it to them?


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

He's stunning, wish i had the space. Hope he finds a lovely home.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

He is stunning. But how the hell do you say his name?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> What a cracking dog and he looks like a great big softie, I would love him, dont think the Kobster would be impressed though, he loves his girls but I cant imagine him living with a male of his own type.
> 
> Bit worrying he is un neutered though I hope they are going to do checks, he would probabably safer if it was assisted by Mal rescue.
> 
> Wonder if its worth suggesting it to them?


Indeed, I can't take him because Maya would also not be impressed :lol:

I do belive they've been contacted and won't take up because he has bite history due to a landlord ignoring growling but unsure on this.

He's a Snowshoe malamute but I know loads of people are helping to try and find him a home, it's spread around facebook but there are some arguments because the breeder won't take him back and reccomends the option of putting him to sleep.



Paula07 said:


> He's stunning, wish i had the space. Hope he finds a lovely home.


He is and I hope so too



Attack Mode said:


> He is stunning. But how the hell do you say his name?


No clue, it's chinese I belive as his owners are chinese :lol: so he's also been taught all the normal commands in chinese :scared:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> What a cracking dog and he looks like a great big softie, I would love him, dont think the Kobster would be impressed though, he loves his girls but I cant imagine him living with a male of his own type.
> 
> Bit worrying he is un neutered though I hope they are going to do checks, he would probabably safer if it was assisted by Mal rescue.
> 
> Wonder if its worth suggesting it to them?


Not just the neutering but possible aggression to strangers / dog reactivity stand out to me as a dog that would need thorough assessment by breed specialists.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Indeed, I can't take him because Maya would also not be impressed :lol:
> 
> I do belive they've been contacted and won't take up because he has bite history due to a landlord ignoring growling but unsure on this.
> 
> ...


Just had a nosey he is on the breeders website looking for a home. Apparently the home he is in now is his 3rd. He only knows commands in chinese and they are re-locating to China and cant afford the costs for him. They say because he has been passed from owner to owner he is wary and aggressive to strangers, but settles in a week or so once he builds trust.

Hope he finds someone wil Mal experience.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Not just the neutering but possible aggression to strangers / dog reactivity stand out to me as a dog that would need thorough assessment by breed specialists.


I missed that bit before just found another rehoming plug for him on the breeders website. He is going to need someone Mal savvy thats for sure, and with training experience.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I missed that bit before just found another rehoming plug for him on the breeders website. He is going to need someone Mal savvy thats for sure, and with training experience.


Very much so, I hope someone who does finds him and takes him


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Very much so, I hope someone who does finds him and takes him


If I didnt have any dogs I would love to have him, I like a challenge


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

I can't stop looking at him, he is so stunning. That may be his downfall unless any new owners are assessed/checked correctly. People may go for looks over his needs when offering him a home.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> If I didnt have any dogs I would love to have him, I like a challenge


Same :lol:



Attack Mode said:


> I can't stop looking at him, he is so stunning. That may be his downfall unless any new owners are assessed/checked correctly. People may go for looks over his needs when offering him a home.


He is and I do belive there will be homechecks, by whom I am unsure of maybe by the breeder I don't know sadly but can only hope the right ones are done.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Attack Mode said:


> He is stunning. But how the hell do you say his name?


Xiao - is pronounced "shzi-ow"

Fu - is as it look "Foo"

Xiaofu - "Shziowfoo"


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

hutch6 said:


> Xiao - is pronounced "shzi-ow"
> 
> Fu - is as it look "Foo"
> 
> Xiaofu - "Shziowfoo"


OK - cue new name if I was able to take him.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Attack Mode said:


> OK - cue new name if I was able to take him.


You would have to learn chinese though, apparently he only knows commands in chinese as well as he name being chinese.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

hutch6 said:


> Xiao - is pronounced "shzi-ow"
> 
> Fu - is as it look "Foo"
> 
> Xiaofu - "Shziowfoo"


Ah wow 



Attack Mode said:


> OK - cue new name if I was able to take him.


:lol: quite



Sled dog hotel said:


> You would have to learn chinese though, apparently he only knows commands in chinese as well as he name being chinese.


I belive the owner will leave the basic commands to give some help :scared: defintly would be difficualt :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got a message off one of the facebook groups,"Hi All Malamute rescue contacted me last night. They are assessing Manderin on Monday. We feel things don't add up with the owners so if anyone is wanting to take this boy on please contact Malamute rescue and work along side them on this one. Thank you everyone again for your help. ".

:thumbup: Fantastic.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

It is fantastic news, couldnt be better in fact, I am so glad he will get a proper assessment and they will work through any problems they will also be selective where he goes and that the right owners with the right experience can continue any work that needs doing.:thumbup:


----------

